# vet in Southampton



## treebs9 (Aug 21, 2011)

Any suggestions for a good vet in Soton/Fareham area?

I want to find one before I need one!

Thanks.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Mainstone veterinary clinic, Romsey, Ken MacLeod 01794 513157. There's also this one, The Shield veterinary centre, Wilderns Lane, Hedge End, Kate Le Bars, 01489 782317


----------



## treebs9 (Aug 21, 2011)

corny girl said:


> Mainstone veterinary clinic, Romsey, Ken MacLeod 01794 513157. There's also this one, The Shield veterinary centre, Wilderns Lane, Hedge End, Kate Le Bars, 01489 782317


Thank you! Have you used either of these before?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

No i haven't but they are ones recommended by PRAS members & in the newsletter :2thumb:.


----------



## treebs9 (Aug 21, 2011)

ooo cool, ill have a look, thanks!


----------



## Merritt87 (Aug 10, 2011)

treebs9 said:


> ooo cool, ill have a look, thanks!



glad i saw this its only in next village lol 

ed


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

John Chitty is one of the best vets i know! so i would definitely recommend him. He operates an emergency service that he can bring to your house if necessary


----------



## Merritt87 (Aug 10, 2011)

how wud wud u rekon a check up wud cost of 8 month bearded dragon

ed


----------



## TomMattin (Sep 24, 2011)

Pets at Home Companian for pets thing on winchester road, soton, shirley, theres a reptile specilist who works mondays and wednesdays. Went last week to put down beardie after x-ray showed broken neck


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

WOW just WOW i have never seen so many people from southampton in one post.
I think christopher carter does reptile's 
Southampton Vets, Shirley Vets, Christopher Carter


----------



## treebs9 (Aug 21, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> WOW just WOW i have never seen so many people from southampton in one post.


:lol2: we should have a 'bring your rep' meet :lol2:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

treebs9 said:


> :lol2: we should have a 'bring your rep' meet :lol2:


 HAHA we should but i have so many to carry 2 bearded dragon's, 1 leopard gecko, 3 corn snake's and a royal python


----------



## treebs9 (Aug 21, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> HAHA we should but i have so many to carry 2 bearded dragon's, 1 leopard gecko, 3 corn snake's and a royal python


Im sure they can hang on...:lol2:


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

I would recommend John Chitty

We use him at the Grange, and I use him for my private collection.

However Downlands in Emsworth are also very good


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

treebs9 said:


> Im sure they can hang on...:lol2:


 HAHA i will have the snake's around every limb on my body and the lizard's on my shoulder


----------



## Merritt87 (Aug 10, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> HAHA we should but i have so many to carry 2 bearded dragon's, 1 leopard gecko, 3 corn snake's and a royal python


scotty wud u recommend a corn or royal for first snake?? nothing thats gonna b trying to nip me every 2 mins lol 

ed


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

corny girl said:


> Mainstone veterinary clinic, Romsey, Ken MacLeod 01794 513157. There's also this one, The Shield veterinary centre, Wilderns Lane, Hedge End, Kate Le Bars, 01489 782317


Recommend them too, Ken is a really nice guy and a good vet!

Used them 3 times myself.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Merritt87 said:


> scotty wud u recommend a corn or royal for first snake?? nothing thats gonna b trying to nip me every 2 mins lol
> 
> ed


 I honestly would recommend corn snake's but royal python's are sweet but they have heat sensor's at the front of there face and sometime's if you put you hand at there face they will stike and corn's are just amazing in my opinion and mine have never ever try to take a strike at me, my royal bite me once but that was cause i was holding a cold mouse toward's him and he only saw my heat in my hand's.

Royal's though have a fasting period during winter month's and so can female corn's as my female went over 8 week's without food.

Honestly though just go to your local reptile store and have a hold of some corn's and royal's, and then make your own mind up


----------



## Merritt87 (Aug 10, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> I honestly would recommend corn snake's but royal python's are sweet but they have heat sensor's at the front of there face and sometime's if you put you hand at there face they will stike and corn's are just amazing in my opinion and mine have never ever try to take a strike at me, my royal bite me once but that was cause i was holding a cold mouse toward's him and he only saw my heat in my hand's.
> 
> Royal's though have a fasting period during winter month's and so can female corn's as my female went over 8 week's without food.
> 
> Honestly though just go to your local reptile store and have a hold of some corn's and royal's, and then make your own mind up


cheers for advice mate how much did the royal bite hurt then or was it more shock? what reptile shop u go to 

ed


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Merritt87 said:


> cheers for advice mate how much did the royal bite hurt then or was it more shock? what reptile shop u go to
> 
> ed


A Royal bite really doesn't hurt at all. A mouse biting you would hurt more lol. It will def shock you more, than it would hurt.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah it was definitely more of a shock and a mouse bite would be so much more painful, it just felt like a little prick in my thumb and it just pulled a little bit of skin off my thumb then i just ran it under the tap and ripped the rest off :lol2:.

(I did s:censor:t myself though)


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Merritt87 said:


> cheers for advice mate how much did the royal bite hurt then or was it more shock? what reptile shop u go to
> 
> ed


 The price for my baby royal and set up cost £125 and you get a large flat faunarium,ministat 100, heatmatt,aspen bedding,hide's, water dish and off course the baby royal.

I got it from southampton reptile store,
http://www.sotonreptile.co.uk/
there updating there site at the moment but there phone number, email address and shop address is there.

They go through everything with you and most proberly stand and chat to you all day i was stood in there for about and hour maybe when i got my corn from there, i think there just really friendly.


----------



## Merritt87 (Aug 10, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> The price for my baby royal and set up cost £125 and you get a large flat faunarium,ministat 100, heatmatt,aspen bedding,hide's, water dish and off course the baby royal.
> 
> I got it from southampton reptile store,
> http://www.sotonreptile.co.uk/
> ...



i have heard good things bout soton reptile! last time i went tho it was small shop but i did hear they have moved to bigger store and improved loads, will have to go there as not far from me 

ed


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Merritt87 said:


> i have heard good things bout soton reptile! last time i went tho it was small shop but i did hear they have moved to bigger store and improved loads, will have to go there as not far from me
> 
> ed


If they don't have anything, i would also recommend Grange Reptiles in Botley near Hedge End. Good shop:2thumb:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> If they don't have anything, i would also recommend Grange Reptiles in Botley near Hedge End. Good shop:2thumb:


 Last time i went to grange i think they were a little over priced but overall a good shop not been there recently, soton reptile they have moved to a bigger store just round the corner opposite the chip shop, next to the cake shop :lol2:, but when they had the smaller store i think they were still a brilliant shop overall


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> Last time i went to grange i think they were a little over priced but overall a good shop not been there recently, soton reptile they have moved to a bigger store just round the corner opposite the chip shop, next to the cake shop :lol2:, but when they had the smaller store i think they were still a brilliant shop overall


Yeah i never buy my pets from there.

I'm looking to keep venomous next year...And they have a pair of Viper's that i want for £195 i thought that was cheap, until a friend told me i can get them for £20 each :gasp:lol.

Where is soton reptile? Never been there before.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> Yeah i never buy my pets from there.
> 
> I'm looking to keep venomous next year...And they have a pair of Viper's that i want for £195 i thought that was cheap, until a friend told me i can get them for £20 each :gasp:lol.
> 
> Where is soton reptile? Never been there before.


Yeah if it's yellow and in the tiny room on the left then i have seen it.
Soton Reptile is on deacon road here's a link on google and underneath is the website their still updating.
Google Maps
http://www.sotonreptile.co.uk/


----------



## MandK (Nov 15, 2011)

I've used Shields in Hedge End for years albeit not for reptiles and they are just plain awesome.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> Yeah if it's yellow and in the tiny room on the left then i have seen it.
> Soton Reptile is on deacon road here's a link on google and underneath is the website their still updating.
> Google Maps
> http://www.sotonreptile.co.uk/


Noooo, well i want one of those too lol, but it's a green one? White Lipped Pit Viper. Havn't seen the Golden Eyelash Pit Viper in there. 

But will check out soton reptile cheers:2thumb:


----------



## MandK (Nov 15, 2011)

To the best of my knowledge Soton Reptiles do not hold a DWA license and as such stock no venomous creatures at all. I had quite a conversation with them the other day regarding another reptile center and their currant DWA stock.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

MandK said:


> To the best of my knowledge Soton Reptiles do not hold a DWA license and as such stock no venomous creatures at all. I had quite a conversation with them the other day regarding another reptile center and their currant DWA stock.


No, no, not looking to but venomous from a reptile shop. Just meant in general buying hides etc


----------



## MandK (Nov 15, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> No, no, not looking to but venomous from a reptile shop. Just meant in general buying hides etc


 Whoops, my bad, sorry. On a side note they have some beutiful young and inquisitive chams in at the moment, i had one climbing all over me the other day :lol2:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

MandK said:


> Whoops, my bad, sorry. On a side note they have some beutiful young and inquisitive chams in at the moment, i had one climbing all over me the other day :lol2:


Haha no worries! Would like a Cham but no space! Awesome reptiles though.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> Noooo, well i want one of those too lol, but it's a green one? White Lipped Pit Viper. Havn't seen the Golden Eyelash Pit Viper in there.
> 
> But will check out soton reptile cheers:2thumb:


 Nah it was a while ago now beginging of the year i think.


----------



## MandK (Nov 15, 2011)

Grange at present have four or five varieties of Viper in at present along with a rather small iccle rattler. I swear it was eyeballing me for lunch though


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

MandK said:


> Grange at present have four or five varieties of Viper in at present along with a rather small iccle rattler. I swear it was eyeballing me for lunch though


 proberly was looking at your finger's and going "YUMMY LUNCH IS READY":lol2::lol2:


----------



## MandK (Nov 15, 2011)

I must admit that i cant see why people want snakes like those but i always find it fascinating looking at them and seeing what is available to the private collector. Its scary what can be purchased nowadays, stuff that can kill you in seconds and what not. That said, dependant on your reaction a bee sting can kill you.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

MandK said:


> I must admit that i cant see why people want snakes like those but i always find it fascinating looking at them and seeing what is available to the private collector. Its scary what can be purchased nowadays, stuff that can kill you in seconds and what not. That said, dependant on your reaction a bee sting can kill you.


It's all personal preference. 

I don't find non venomous snakes very appealing. I think the Vipers are the most stunning snakes in the world, they are venomous but that's not why I like them, If they weren't venomous I'd have them already. 

Didn't realise they had new stock it, I will go tomorrow just to drool till next year. Lol.

They are VERY unlikely to kill within seconds lol, only if you have an allergic reaction.


----------



## MandK (Nov 15, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> It's all personal preference.
> 
> I don't find non venomous snakes very appealing. I think the Vipers are the most stunning snakes in the world, they are venomous but that's not why I like them, If they weren't venomous I'd have them already.
> 
> ...


i couldn't agree more on personal preference, was just stating my opinion.

And sorry for being a litlle melodramatic about death times, i appreciate that different venoms have different reactions and subsequently failure rates ect. I want to be able to handle my pets as it were and cuddling a Viper doesn't seem a good life extending idea imho :lol2:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

MandK said:


> i couldn't agree more on personal preference, was just stating my opinion.
> 
> And sorry for being a litlle melodramatic about death times, i appreciate that different venoms have different reactions and subsequently failure rates ect. I want to be able to handle my pets as it were and cuddling a Viper doesn't seem a good life extending idea imho :lol2:


Haha I know 

It's just the beauty in keeping such stunning specimens. I have my lizards to cuddle lol!


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sooooooooooooooooooo ?
What animal's everyone got?
Including domestic?


----------

